# Does this count as a swarm?



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I went out to the shed to clean up some old frames I have hanging on the wall and when I approached a Hermit Thrush flitted out and scared the heck out of me. I guess I will be putting together some new frames rather than reusing old.
They have three of them in there


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are some Big'uns!  Awwwwwwwww......:gh:


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been telling them they need to start earning their keep, but they just open their mouths for handouts.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

They already spread wings and left the nest... Guess I can clean those frames up now.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

It's amazing how little time it takes for a bird to leave the nest. I once had the opportunity to watch a hummingbird, of all things, make a nest and lay 3 eggs. Those little things were no bigger than a Tic Tac! Two weeks after hatching they left the nest. It was pretty cool.


----------

